# [SOLVED] My website does not appear in google search...



## Dr_apocalipsis (Jul 24, 2009)

I have tried to go over ALL of the steps that were written in the Google web-master tools guide. Created the robots.txt file with appropriate code, also re-added my URL to the Google URL submit page. 5 days later - nothing.

- My Site: SoundRuins.net
- My hosting: IX Web Hosting
- My Site is made in Macormedia Dreamwaver and it has a phpBB forum in it's archive.
- I have added appropriate META tags to the page just after the "title"
- The site doesn't appear even if I enter the exact site URL in the Google search.
- I have also checked to site:SoundRuins.net - No Records.

note: back 2 years ago I did not have a site but I had a Blogger and I used the Google web-masters tool to add Blogger to it. I did appear in the google search but i thing it's because Bloger is a part of google.

Plz I really need help...


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: My website does not appear in google search...*

It shows for me.

http://www.google.ca/search?q=SoundRuins.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

As for getting it to rank on Just "Sound Ruins" you going to have to look into SEO (Seach Engine Optomisation) and that in it's self is alot of work. Alot of websites outs out there that all have diffrent tricks to help you rank higher in sites like google and yahoo.

Sorry but there is no do one thing and tada your on the first page.


----------



## Dr_apocalipsis (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, it's solved for me.


----------

